# Semen



## gl2000 (Jan 31, 2012)

My wife does not watch porn very often, but when she does, she really gets turned on by the guys that produce alot of semen when they cum. Do some guys cum more than others, or are they eating/drinking something to make them cum more. I'd like to be able to do it for her, and surprise her, but not sure whaty they do to produce that much. 

Is that a normal turn on for women, to like it when a guy cums alot.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I think the amount produced depends on the guy. I've never read anything that suggests you can do much to change that, other than go without sex for a couple days and make sure you're well hydrated. And even then... My GF has mentioned that some of her past partners consistently produced a lot more semen than others, and some produced a lot less than others.

As far as things that float boats, I'd say this isn't too weird. Some women like looking at large penises, some like cute ears, whatever...

C


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, what you see in porn is not necessarily all "natural", so to speak. Those guys get a lot of help via editing work and squirty bottles full of squirty liquid that looks like semen.

Otherwise, I have not heard of anything that can make you produce more. The only thing I could guess is to drink more water, but I doubt that has much to do with it.


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

There are supplements you can take. I only lift to tone now but when I was doing lots of lifting to build muscle years ago I took a supplement that was either L-Arginine or L-Lysine I am confused which one but that was a surprise byproduct. Mostly stay majorly hydrated like most athletes would anyway.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

needs to post cum shot of the year :smthumbup:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Try some zinc


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

cloudwithleggs said:


> needs to post cum shot of the year :smthumbup:


you do? :scratchhead:


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

yep, read a interview with a porn star and he also said high doses of zinc.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

You could also try Photoshop or a good movie editor. Some props as well as Norajane suggested.

Please please please please. No cum shots. Yucky poo.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

gl2000 said:


> Do some guys cum more than others, or are they eating/drinking something to make them cum more. I'd like to be able to do it for her, and surprise her, but not sure whaty they do to produce that much.


Masturbate a lot for a couple of weeks, like twice or three times a day, and then abstain for three days. 

Some guys do simply produce more. There are porn stars who are employed just to do the 'money shot'.


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

There are some good suggestions about supplements like zinc and L Argenine and also, drink lots of water and other fluids to keep hydrated. There is also a prescription med called Clomid that may help. I was on it a few years ago for a fertility boost and it caused a noticeable increase in my volume of semen per ejaculate.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

67flh said:


> yep, read a interview with a porn star and he also said high doses of zinc.


I also heard of vitamin E.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

gl2000 said:


> My wife does not watch porn very often, but when she does, she really gets turned on by the guys that produce alot of semen when they cum. Do some guys cum more than others, or are they eating/drinking something to make them cum more. I'd like to be able to do it for her, and surprise her, but not sure whaty they do to produce that much.
> 
> Is that a normal turn on for women, to like it when a guy cums alot.


Remember the British rock band 10cc? There was a reason for that name


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

For Petes sake why are you allowing your beloved wife to view so much porn? And then you have an issue with it because more semen is expelled than you can produce.....Dude you set yourself up for failure.. do not EVER let your beloved watch porn...those beautiful men always,always,always have bigger orgasms and bigger penises than the average man...It's trick photography for crying out loud didn't everyone know that............:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree. Don't let her watch porn. While you're at it, ban the soapies too. No good ever comes from there either. These people live in a world that's totally fake and set up all sorts of things that could never possibly happen. They also go into emotional turmoil and promote suicide because the cat died. 
And don't get me started on those cops shows. They make society pick up guns and start shooting people. 

Oh hell, ban the TV all together because none if it is real. It's fake.

Becareful too. They are pretty sneeky. The cinemas are also out there waiting to pounce on any unsuspecting soul. Don't go in there as you'll find more influentual practices disguised under the "Entertainment" banner. Be warned, there's a lot of fake things going on in there too.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I love cum.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Gee I hope so.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I have read else where the celery has the chemicals in it that will increase volume.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Soupnutz (Jul 6, 2011)

I go back and forth to both ends of the spectrum, from only producing a few dribbles to looking like Peter North at times. For me it seems that the More I am aroused and the longer the build up the more there is. I'm somewhat of a multi-orgasmic premature ejaculator. My first one usually comes quick and isn't to impressive but depending on how long I make the second one last, it can be pretty messy. When my wife uses her hands or performs oral there is a long build up and a lot is produced. I suppose it's not a nice thing to say, but I love the look of bewilderment and disgust on her face when there's a lot of volume and distance and it's going everywhere.

On an unrelated note, and since we're talking about semen. I saw this woman wearing these black jeans at the gas station. On one of the cheeks there were these gold splatter marks printed on the pants. Why would somebody wear pants that make it look like you were ejaculated on?


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

most guys actually cum very little to the amounts you see in porn the guys in porn are all on drugs, drugs to make there penis larger and on average the guys in porn are way above average size than the average male in the world. They beat out like 95% of the men or maybe more in the world in terms of size and probably semen amount they can produce. 

Some guy's cum more than others Zinc, Drinking lots of water helps me. Zinc tablets help zinc period is good for production and drinking more water helps me. On top of that there are tons of pills and things you can try that i am sure will help and of course you can also try the method of not ejaculating for a little while and it will build up. In addition when you are doing the deed if you stop than start than start again it helps as you are building it up.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I must admit that I am squeamish about cum. I know it is a natural part of sex, but it still disgusts me most of the time. 

Semen is just something that I tolerate because I enjoy lovemaking. I have also swallowed it, which wasn't terrible because I did not allow myself to taste the cum. Nobody will *ever *be allowed to cum on my body or my face. Yuck.

Luckily, my husband's vasectomy greatly reduced his large loads. No more sopping wet undies after sex. :smthumbup:


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

I discovered a long time ago to relax when I get close to orgasm. I force my self to do this by "pushing" a little. When I am getting close I push like I am trying to urinate and this not only prolongs the orgasm and builds me up but it makes for a much better orgasm. My wife loves the sounds I make. Why am I telling you this? because the added side effect was that I can write my name in the ceiling with my load of cum! My wife loves all the cum everywhere. it's a huge mess and she loves every thing about it and I am very glad I can do this now.... but before I practiced what I describe above, It was just a few drops... I started doing this 20+ years ago, I think my prostrate has been trained to produce alot now...I've even had a vastectomy, same volume, nothing changed...


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

I've noticed if I abstain from sex for more than a couple of days, I'm cumming in buckets(sorry, maybe tmi). 

But I agree, it varies from person to person.


----------



## mse12 (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree that there are far too many variants to say one thing will make you produce more. I've been married to my wife for 5 years, we have a healthy sex life and it varies almost every time we do anything. There are days where I'll produce so little that I wonder "what was that?" and yet there was one occasion that she gave me oral followed by a hand job that ended up with me being glad that I had MY glasses on because I gave myself a "money shot" as the one poster put it earlier. lol I was sitting up on the couch when she finished it so that was without a doubt the most I have personally ever produced. After we both stopped laughing she gave me the pleasure to clean up my own mess...so anyway long story short it will just all vary given the day and circumstances. Good luck perhaps the Zinc may help. I know if you take a simple multi-vitamin you will get all the zinc you need.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

FYI ... average male seman volume is 0.41 to 1.22 US teaspoons


----------

